# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  eHealth end-to-end vercijfering

## AVT

Hallo allemaal,
is er mij iemand die het systeem van de end-to-end vercijfering in eHealth kan uitleggen. Ik begrijp er niets van.

Groeten,
Antoine

----------

